# Aquatic Moss/livewort Cultivation and ID



## Beijing08

This thread is mainly to arm the freshwater aquarists with the proper techniques and equipment needed to grow lush mosses/liveworts. It also provides a brief identification of some very nice/rare mosses/liveworts (some of which you have probably seen).

Mosses are HARDY plants. Most will be able to withstand possibly the greatest range of water parameters and light intensity compared to all other plants (similar to ferns). In my experience, some mosses will even GROW (not thrive) under minimal light - 0.5 watts/gallon while others require a bit of extra care. CO2 is also unnecessary if one were to simply grow a certain moss (which makes them the ideal scaping plant in shrimp tanks).
Having said that, just like all other plants, mosses will surprise you with their rapid growth if kept under more intense lighting and a fair amount of CO2.

Now, let's look at the process for completing your very own moss layout.

First of all, moss-tying is a labourious task. Don't try to get out of it by taking a "short-cut" because the end results are bound to be less rewarding than if you've actually put in the effort.

(*Pictures came from a Chinese hobbyist*)

Required Supplies:

- a pair of scissors
- some fishing line (the thinner the less visible it is)
- some stones of your choice (make sure it's safe)
- some sort of netting or mesh material to anchor the moss
- tweezers





































Now that we have the proper tools, let's look at how it's actually done.

*The moss chosen here is Plagiomnium Trichomanes (so far not yet available in the North American market). 
Loosely translated as "Emerald Crystal Moss".*










Use tweezers to separate the leaves into small chunks and place them evenly on the rock.
The idea here is to use the healthiest specimens.
Make sure to cover up most of the spaces so once it fills in there won't be a gap.










Double up the mesh and wrap it right over the entire stone, leaving the open end on the bottom.
Another common way of doing this is using fishing line. 
The advantage of fishing line is that once we hit an irregular surface, it becomes extremely difficult to wrap up with mesh. Perfect example: *driftwood*




























Now tie the end together as tightly as possible.










Finished work










10 days of growth (with high light and CO2)










1 month


----------



## Beijing08

*PART II - Moss/Livewort I.D.*

A good collection (grow-out tank) of mosses/liveworts by a hobbyist
Note: same method as above

*Fissidens Fontanus (Phoenix Moss)










Taxiphyllum sp. (Flame Moss)










Riccardia Chamedryfolia (Mini Pellia)










Monosolenium tenerum (mis-labelled as Pellia)










Riccia Fluitans










Blepharstoma Trychophyllum (Mini Rose Moss)










Taxiphyllum sp. (Peacock Moss)










Utricularia Graminifolia (bladderwort family - actual plant, not moss)










Vesicularia Ferriei (Weeping Moss)









*


----------



## jimmyjam

two words.. "thats gangster" 

Great job leon.


Im def missing out on some Tricho. We gotta do tradesies soon.


----------



## Beijing08

jimmyjam said:


> two words.. "thats gangster"
> 
> Great job leon.
> 
> Im def missing out on some Tricho. We gotta do tradesies soon.


haha those aren't mine. But I agree, that collection's pretty gangsta.


----------



## pat3612

Great job I like to use hair nets as they do not stand out as much and you can pic up a whole pkg at the dollar store with a bunch in them then I just cut as needed


----------



## jon021

Thanks for posting this Leon


----------



## novice

Thanks Leon - neat - where can we get the uncommon mosses ?


----------



## jimmyjam

asia =P Well I have some flame taiwan and peacock moss available if you guys need. Im trying to grow out my triangular moss and weeping moss. So far I do have to say peacock is my fav one. Its just sothick and bushy, and when you attach it properly, you get such a great effect. I also find it more resilient to hair algae which a lot of us suffer from, I think there are more shoots that block off entrance to the main vein, which taiwan moss does not and thats why the hair algae gets deep into clumps of the moss.

If anyone has some Trich, I would def like to get my hands on that.


----------



## Greg_o

Good write up Leon!


----------



## Pamelajo

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Lexingtonmax

where can you get mini rose moss in the GTA? great post btw!


----------



## Beijing08

Thanks guys~~



Lexingtonmax said:


> where can you get mini rose moss in the GTA? great post btw!


short answer is, we can't...lol
half of these aren't readily available to us


----------



## camboy012406

i like the moss on the first one. thanks for posting beijing. do you where to buy that fishnet?


----------



## Beijing08

camboy012406 said:


> i like the moss on the first one. thanks for posting beijing. do you where to buy that fishnet?


 np, for the good of GTAA community~~

The first one is Tricho...I've only dealt with it in China, but Jimmy is craving badly for that stuff LOL. As for the netting...it's pretty much any mesh material, keep the garlic/ginger net/wraps from the grocery store.


----------

